# android rom/boot/wifi tether question



## ughh_li (Sep 11, 2011)

Hey guys,
I'm kinda new to roms and what not but I have a question. I have seen iphones that dual boot ios and android plus computers that boot windows or linux but my question is can an android device dual boot? What I mean is, I am currently on apex 2 RC3 for my D2 and I think vzw can trace wifi tether but I don't think they traced it on froyo/apex 1.4.1, can I dual boot gb and froyo?

I only use wifi tether like once a month for minimal usage when I'm down the shore but I would like to be on gb the majority of the time for performance but boot into froyo to use wifi tether. Is this possible or no cause of the baseband or something?

I'm sorry if this is a stupid/n00b question. Thanks for reading and any help is greatly appreciated.


----------

